# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Romantic Italian Hotels

## lmj

For those of you who love Italy or want to go some day, I've put together a Pinterest site with hotels we've either stayed at or personally checked out. Over the past 35 years we've spent almost a year in Italy over 14 trips, the most recent of which was when we spent a month and a half in 2010.  I tour hotels the way most people tour churches, so I've accumulated a lot of information along the way that I thought I'd share. It's mostly hotels but also some other items I thought were of interest.  It's still under construction but in case anyone's planning a trip, it might be helpful.  Check it out here:    Romantic Travel - Italia 

Buon viaggio!
Lynn

----------


## Grey

Lynn,

I enjoyed your Pinterest site.  My husband and I have been casually discussing a trip to Italy.  Your site was very informative.

----------


## andynap

Last time we were there we rented a villa at the base of San Gimignano thru Parker for 2 weeks. It was marvelous and a wonderful location.

----------


## katva

Lynn---this is wonderful!  Thanks for posting this.  We have no plans for a trip to Italy, YET!  I, like you, love, love, love hotels.  I've always been curious about the hotel in town, in Sardinia ---don't remember the name (it's the Sheraton)----I went through the lobby once, and have dreamed of staying there ever since :)

----------


## LindaP

Lynn,

Great, informative site. You are really making me anxious for our Italy trip!  15 more days and we will be in Venice!

Bill has a patient that is from Sicily, and his sister is there, so he has insisted on showing us around (where the Godfather was filmed) and out to a real Sicilian dinner.....they are from the town of Castel Mola, next to Taormina. Should be a great time with the locals!!!!!!

----------


## cassidain

Molto bene !

----------


## amyb

Lynn, I so much enjoyed browsing your Italy review. Charming and helpful. You take some great pictures too.

----------


## lmj

Kathy, it's the Hotel Cervo in Porto Cervo... we stayed there and it was favoloso!  Even better we stayed there on Starwood points, because it was pretty expensive.  Wonderful hotel, gorgeous setting right on the piazza of Porto Cervo and yet very quiet, amazing breakfasts but they aren't included in the room rate and are around 30 or 40 euros.  I would stay there again in a nanosecond.

----------


## lmj

Andy, we've rented villas as well, once in Chianti and once on Elba... they're a great alternative, I especially loved having the chef come in and cook for us every other night.  But I really am a hotel junkie so we usually end up in a hotel at least for part of every trip.

And to others, glad you enjoyed the site, more to come!!!

----------


## Petri

If one doesn't mind stepping down from the five-star hotel comfort zone, there are a lot of excellent agriturismo accomodation around the country.  Don't be scared of the word "agri", often it just means that the place is 1500 years old on top of a hill.  Italians are great at waving hands so it doesn't matter if there's no common verbal language.

----------


## lmj

Petri, I totally agree!  We've stayed in many, many agriturismi, and in fact just spoke to Hank about staying in them on his trip in September.  We usually split our time equally between high end luxury hotel, charming small family-run hotels, and agriturismi... not by design, but by picking the best lodging for the area we're visiting.

----------


## andynap

Nice travelog Lynn. Before we took the villa I looked at dozens of agriturisimos but I wanted to be closer to a city- to be able to walk there.

----------


## MIke R

I stayed with relatives....  :cool:

----------


## lmj

we've done that too, but only for a day or two at a time... besides, collectively over the past 30 years we've spent a year in Italy, that's a little too long to stay with anybody.  Plus we like to go where we want to go, not necessarily where they have houses (Rome, Campobasso, and San Biase).  I vastly prefer staying in a hotel to staying in somebody else's house... we can always meet for lunch or dinner and then have our privacy at other times.  To each his own...

----------


## carolgreen145

Your site was very informative.

----------


## lmj

Not sure why but the board that I posted earlier was an international site that I created for a competition, not my Italy site; I've since corrected it above.  Here it is as well, more additions to come:
Romantic Travel - Italia

----------


## lmj

and here's a full website with more info on it:  http://www.romanticitalia.com  Still in beta stage, adding info daily, but lots of info on there that I've accumulated over the years.  And it's all free!

----------


## nbs

Love your website.  Having just spent 2 weeks in Venice and Florence this summer, we are planning to return next summer.  I will use your info for sure.  Thanks for posting it.

----------

